# (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009



## ebbi (11. Apr. 2009)

hallo zusammen,

ich möchten euch meinen neuzugang vorstellen.
müßte ein shusui sein (hab den namen vergessen ) mit ca. 44cm.
 
wenn schon das wetter soooooooooo super ist muß auch im wasser die sonne aufgehen. 

ich hab einfach frühlings gefühle 
achja frohe ostern.

grüße aus unterfranken :cu

ebbi


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: mein neuzugang*

Hallo Ebbi 

ein Shusui ist das bestimmt nicht guckst du hier

Schimmert da was Blaues zwischen dem Rot ? Schwer zu sagen bei dem Foto 

Ps.: Ich habe das Thema mal in die Koiecke verschoben


----------



## ebbi (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: mein neuzugang*

guten morgen uwe,
das hab ich mir schon gedacht, leider hab ich den namen vergessen (hab es nicht so mit namen ) 
muß am dienstag sowiso nochmal zum züchter, aber dann.
fische geht es gut (kein winterausfall) - wasserwerte sind super - wetter super.
achja das foto, versuche ein besseres zu schießen, wenn es möglich ist.

frohe ostern 

grüße aus ufr.

ebbi


----------



## holly1357 (13. Apr. 2009)

*unser neuer shusui*

Hi,

wollte meinen neuen Shusui auch mal darstellen, wie er dann in der natur aussieht, nicht nur in blauen schale... ich passt glaube ich ganz gut in die vorhandene rasselbande.... danke nochmal rainer für den netten empfang...

gruß holly


----------



## rainthanner (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: unser neuer shusui*

Hallo Holger, 

paßt gut. 
Bin mir sicher, dass das Fischlein bei euch in guten Händen ist und wünsche euch ganz lange, ganz viel Freude mit ihm. Ihr werdet sehen, es ist ein liebenswerter Fisch. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Jogibärle (1. Mai 2009)

*Meine neuen*

Hallo zusammen,

meine neuen Fischlein Showa und Goshiki 20 u. 15 cm:hai



 




grüße Jürgen


----------



## Christine (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine neuen*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich habe Deine neuen Schätzchen mal aus dem Flohmarkt "Biete" in die Koiabteilung verschoben - ich geh mal davon aus, dass Du sie nicht gleich wieder hergeben willst  - oder doch


----------



## gemag (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine neuen*

Würd sie mir gern etwas näher anschauen aber es geht leider nicht!

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Jogibärle (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine neuen*

hallo Christine,

ne ne die müssen schön groß werden die süßen

Die Farben sind ganz toll halt noch klein die Kuschelfische, die Farben werden erst richtig schön wenn sie größer sind


lg Jürgen


----------



## toschbaer (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine neuen*

Hallo Jürgen,
es ist schön, dass Du uns Bilder von Deinen Koi zeigst  !
Warum sind die Bilder nicht zu vergrößern??!!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Jogibärle (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine neuen*

Christine Hilfe, warum werden meine Bilder nicht groß
Aber wenn ich sie selber anklicke werden sie groß hmmm


----------



## Christine (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine neuen*

Hallo Ihr zwei,

wenn ich die Bilder anklicke, werden sie auch groß. Friedhelm, überprüf mal Deine Einstellungen der Bildgrößenanpassung.


----------



## gemag (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine neuen*

Wenn ich sie anklicke kommt diese Meldung!

"Bulletin-Systemmitteilung 
Ungültige Angabe: Album
Wenn Sie einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt sind, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Webmaster. "


----------



## Inken (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine neuen*

 ich auch..



Ich habe meine Bildgrößenanpassung aber auch auf Originalgröße eingetellt, ob's daran liegt?


----------



## Iris S. (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine neuen*

Hallo,



gemag schrieb:


> Wenn ich sie anklicke kommt diese Meldung!
> 
> "Bulletin-Systemmitteilung
> Ungültige Angabe: Album
> Wenn Sie einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt sind, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Webmaster. "



Bei mir kommt diese Meldung auch.

LG
__ Iris S.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine neuen*

Morgen,
ich denke es liegt daran das dass Album nicht Öffentlich ist. Einfach den Haken bei "Öffentlich" setzen und dann geht es auch


----------



## Lonicera (4. Mai 2009)

*Meine Jungen Koi*



Hallo zusammen,

hab jetzt am Morgen mal ein paar Bilder von meinen Babys gemacht.
Sind jetzt ca.1Jahr alt.
Und sind fleißig am Wachsen.

Gruß Sigi


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Jungen Koi*

Hallo,
gar nicht mal so schlecht


----------



## robsig12 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Jungen Koi*

Sehen echt ganz gut aus.

Was machst Du eigentlich mit den ganzen kleinen Fische? Die wachsen ja sehr schnell.


----------



## Lonicera (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Jungen Koi*

Für das heurige Jahr geht die Teichgröße noch.
Bin schon am tüfteln für einen großen Koiteich.Platz ist ja genug vorhanden.
Und so wie die wachsen.
Bin ganz stolz auf meine kleinen.


----------



## Dodi (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Jungen Koi*

Hallo Sigi!

Schöne kleine Koi - da ist man immer stolz drauf, wenn sie eigener Nachwuchs sind! 

Kann aber auch zur Plage werden - so wie bei uns.
Wir müssen dieses Jahr dringend noch den Nachwuchs aus 2006 dezimieren, da die Jungs mittlerweile auch eine ganz schöne Größe erreicht haben und der Teich für alle allmählich zu klein wird... 

Viel Spaß mit der "Koizucht"!


----------



## Vera44 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Jungen Koi*

Hallo Dodi!
Schade dass Du so weit weg bist. Ansonsten wäre ich gerne zum Kaffee vorbei gekommen und hätte Dir auch beim reduzieren geholfen!


----------



## Dodi (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Jungen Koi*

Hallo Vera,

danke für Dein Angebot! Kaffee gibt es für liebe Gäste immer. 
Schade, dass Du nicht um die Ecke wohnst...


----------



## Clovere (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Jungen Koi*



Dodi schrieb:


> Hallo Vera,
> 
> Schade, dass Du nicht um die Ecke wohnst...



Vera wohnt um die Ecke, d.h *auf* der Ecke


----------



## Vera44 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Jungen Koi*

Hallo Elmar!

Was soll denn das heißen???????????


----------



## KOI-Petsch (6. Mai 2009)

*Mein neuer Mitbewohner *

mein neuer:
1 showa mit ca. 18cm.:
 

was haltet ihr von ihm? (Farbe, Potenzial, ...)

würde mich mal Interessieren was ihr von ihm haltet, hab lange überlegt ob ich ihn kaufe.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neue Mitbewohner *

Hallo,
dir Farbe ist ja immer Geschmackssache, ich mag ihn so.

Der Kopf verrät uns das er groß werden kann


----------



## Dodi (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neue Mitbewohner *

Hi,

gefällt mir, der Showa.
Wird bestimmt mal ein hübscher Großer.


----------



## Henkkaas (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neue Mitbewohner *

sehr schönes Tier !!

@ Uwe

Woran erkennt man das der groß wird? Was ist an dem Kopf zu sehen??


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neue Mitbewohner *

Hallo,
weil hinter den Kiemen die breiteste Stelle ist.
Das ist eine Regel die natürlich nicht zu 100% stimmen muss.


----------



## KOI-Petsch (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neue Mitbewohner *

gut zu wissen  mir gefaällt bei ihm das ein schwarzer streifen quer durch sein gesicht geht und die Farben sonst relativ gleichmäßig sind.
Erkennt man auf dem Bild leider nicht so, versuche aber neue Bilder zu machen wenn er sich näher an mich traut


----------



## nico1985 (11. Mai 2009)

*(Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi*

Hallo das ist mein neuer Chagoi, am Sonntag aus Herford geholt! 34cm lang, 1 jahr alt , leztes jahr aus Japan eingeflogen und vom Händler groß gezogen! 


 
gruß nico


----------



## Jogibärle (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Chagoi*

Hallo,

1 jahr alt und schon 34 cm lang


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Chagoi*

Ja ist kein Problem.
Er ist ja jetzt schon im zweiten Sommer. Gehört schon bald zu den Nisai.

Hübscher Koi, schönes Netzmuster


----------



## Jogibärle (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Chagoi*

Gefallen tut er mir auch gut


----------



## robsig12 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Chagoi*

Würde auch gut in meinen Teich passen!


----------



## Marmor (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Chagoi*



Jogibärle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 1 jahr alt und schon 34 cm lang




Hallo der geht locker in seinen dritten Sommer.!!!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Chagoi*

Oh nee, bestimmt nicht.
Ich selbst habe in meiner IH bei einem Chagoi in nur 8 Monaten ca. 25 cm Zuwachs gehabt.


----------



## Jogibärle (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Chagoi*



Marmor schrieb:


> Hallo der geht locker in seinen dritten Sommer.!!!




In seinen dritten Sommer und ist ein Jahr alt, wie geht das
oder versteh ich da was falsch hmmm..


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi*

Hallo,
ich habe mal die Neukoithemen aus diesem Jahr hier in diesem Thread vereint. Dann wird es ein wenig übersichtlicher und man kann mal über die verschiedenen Koi diskutieren und sie auch vergleichen


----------



## nico1985 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Ja danke. Ich werde auch immer mit neuen Fotos am Ball bleiben!


----------



## bussi67 (13. Mai 2009)

*Meine neuen Koi's*

Hallo 

Wollte euch mal meine beiden neuen Vorstellen .

Anbei zwei Foto's meiner beiden neuenzugänge .

.

        Sorrigoi    74 cm    Handzahm


         ??      53 cm 


.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (14. Mai 2009)

*Zuwachs..vom Ostseeangeln..*

..wollte Euch mal unsern Neuen vorstellen..von der Ostseekurzreise mitgebracht,Hariwake etwa 45cm lang und gut im Futter,und beachtenswert nach einem Tag frißt er meiner Gudrun schon aus der Hand.


----------



## Buratino (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zuwachs..vom Ostseeangeln..*

Hallo Werner, 

sieht gut aus, dein Urlaubsgeschenk und das er jetzt schon
aus der Hand frißt ist doch wohl ein Volltreffer.

Viel Spaß mit dem Neuen !!!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zuwachs..vom Ostseeangeln..*

Hallo Werner 

ich bin ja beckennender  Hariwake Fan. Hübsch, sehr Hübsch

Hab ich aber mal zu den Neuzugängen geschubst


----------



## Marmor (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Chagoi*

3. Sommer bedeutet das er dieses Jahr 3Jahre alt  wird.!


----------



## gemag (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mein neuer Chagoi*



Marmor schrieb:


> 3. Sommer bedeutet das er dieses Jahr 3Jahre alt  wird.!



Wenn er aus dem dritten Sommer kommt ist er über drei Jahre!Wenn es der dritte Sommer wird dann wird er bald drei Jahre!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Genau so ist es 

Und da ja die Sommermonate die Wachstumsmonate sind, ist das nicht unwichtig


----------



## XXXSTINGRAYXXX (16. Mai 2009)

*Unser ganzer Stolz ist nun endlich da....*

*Hallo Leute! 


Wir haben nun endlich unseren neuen Zuwachs abgeholt und sind hin und weg!!!

Tancho Showa / weiblich / 45 cm lang / 2 Jahre alt

 


 


Supi was???? Wir freuen uns einen Keks!!!   on


Liebe Grüße
Dani + Markus  :cu:cu*


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unser ganzer Stolz ist nun endlich da....*

Wirklich sehr schön, hoffentlich kommt das Sumi noch besser durch (muss leider nicht sein )

Ich hab den Beitrag mal in den Sammelthread verschoben https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21784


Ps.: Hat die Dame an der Schwanzflosse eine Karpfenpocke ? Oder was ist dort zu sehen ?


----------



## XXXSTINGRAYXXX (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

*Danke für die Blumen Uwe! 

Wir werden die Schwanzflosse gut im Auge behalten!



Liebe Grüße
Dani + Markus*


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Nabend 

TzTzTz ist mir doch heute beim Koihändler meines Vertrauens dieser 43cm große Hi-Shusui ins Auto gesprungen 

 

Natürlich aus dem Bestand vom letzen Jahr, aus dem Becken aus dem alle anderen auch sind  Hatte ich schon seit Wochen ein Auge drauf geworfen, hab ihn mir jede Woche angeschaut. In Konkurrenz war noch eine Sanke. Entscheidend war das kräftige Hi des Shusuis, gestört hat mich immer die eine Schuppe an der Seite, aber die mache ich noch mit nem Permanent-Edding Rot  

JaJa, ich wollte eigentlich keine Koi mehr zu meinem Bestand dazukaufen, aber so ganz ohne gehts dann doch nicht


----------



## XXXSTINGRAYXXX (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

*Hallo Uwe!

Sieht super aus!!!  

Und Du weißt ja, der Fisch muss einem immer selber am besten gefallen!!!

Egal was andere sagen oder dieser für Fehler hat, hauptsache Gesund!!!

Viel Spaß damit!!!


LG
Dani + Markus*


----------



## Reginsche (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Boahhh was gebt ihr euren Babys denn für Futter, dass die so riesig sind?
Ist ja echt unglaublich.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Riesig ? 43 cm ? 

Ist doch noch nen Baby 

Bei 80 cm findet man ihn im Teich wenigstens mal wieder


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Einfach Irre, 
der Neue kommt schon nach einem Tag an die Hand  

Hier ist er nochmal


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hallo Uwe,

schicker Fisch. 


Aber "Ossi" schaut ja ganz schön rund aus. 
Und ich dachte, Du magst eher schlanke Frauen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

@Annett

Ossi ist wohl doch eine Dame  Und die werden nun mal Dicker im Sommer 

Heute war der letzte Koikauf in diesem Jahr. "Bestellt" waren ja 2, sind aber 3 geworden  Ich konnte meiner Maus nicht widersprechen etwas mehr Gelb im Teich zu haben 

 

Ich habe endlich meinen Tancho, dann dazu noch einen Mizhuo und einen Hariwake der noch ein Yamabuki werden kann, wenn sich die Flossen noch Gelb färben. Ich denke er ist in der Findungsphase 

Der Mizuho ist ca. 35 cm, der Tancho und der Hariwake ca. 40 cm

Und nach einem ausgiebigen Salzbad durften sie zu den anderen. Der Tancho kam beim Füttern vorhin sofort an die Hand  Weiß ich jetzt auch nicht warum das so ist, er war aber auch beim Händler schon sehr Zutraulich.

Ich freue mich sehr über die neuen Farben im Teich. 
Und nun hört ihr hier nichts mehr in diesem Thread von mir, also keine Neukäufe mehr in 2009


----------



## Olli.P (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hi Uwe,


wieder schöne Fische. 



> Und nun hört ihr hier nichts mehr in diesem Thread von mir, also keine Neukäufe mehr in 2009




Wer's glaubt ................................


----------



## Mercedesfreund (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

..der gelbe unten im Bild hatte ich reserviert..wiso hast Du den jetzt?
und letzter Koikauf 2009...wer das glaubt . schreib Dir in den Büchlein, wenn Du den nicht mehr magst, ruf Werner an! ansonsten,Glückwunsch für die gute Wahl.


----------



## Jogibärle (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hallo zusammen,

mein neuer, Chagoi 27cm


gruß


----------



## ebbi (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

hi zusammen,

hier mein neuzugang im mai.

     

grüße aus unterfranken

ebbi


----------



## freimaurer (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

denn will ich auch mal


----------



## ebbi (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

ne den griegste nicht, ätsch. 

aber der schwarz weissen würde mir auch gefallen. 


grüße aus unterfranken

ebbi


----------



## freimaurer (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

das ist ein komonryu und ist noch blau -schwarz-weiss ,

soll aber später nur weiss schwarz sein 

ist von konishi wird jetzt juni 1 jahr 19 cm 

und schon zahm

gruss heiko


----------



## ebbi (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

wirklich ein schöner koi 

hab so einen änlichen in rot-weiss siehe erste seite.

war auch liebe auf den ersten blick (koi virus).:crazy 

grüße aus unterfranken

ebbi


----------



## freimaurer (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

ja den virus kenn ich ,

seh ich bei meiner frau wenn sie vor den becken beim händler steht.

da vergisst sie das 12000 liter nur 12000 sind also max 8 koi

weil grösser können wir nicht (reihenhaus)

gruss heiko


----------



## ebbi (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

nicht größer sondern tiefer 

grüße aus unterfranken

ebbi


----------



## gemag (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Dieser wollte heute unbedingt mit!
Aber wie er genau heißt?Vielleicht weiß es einer von euch!


----------



## ebbi (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

hi gerd,

da kann dir doc.rainer oder uwe weiderhelfen, 
hab da selbst immer meine probleme damit. 

grüße aus unterfranken

ebbi


----------



## toschbaer (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hallösche,
wow
schöne Fische die Ihr kauft !

 Gerd ,

den kann man keiner bestimmeten Variante zuordnen! 
Ist aber ein sehr Schöner

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## gemag (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*



gemag schrieb:


> Dieser wollte heute unbedingt mit!
> Aber wie er genau heißt?Vielleicht weiß es einer von euch!



Weiß es keiner?


----------



## toschbaer (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hmmmm Gerd, 

wenn ich beide Augen offen habe und eins dabei schließe würde es ein 
Doitsu Kin Matsuba sein... (obgleich es diese Varietät nicht gibt!?!)

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## gemag (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*



toschbaer schrieb:


> Hmmmm Gerd,
> 
> wenn ich beide Augen offen habe und eins dabei schließe würde es ein
> Doitsu Kin Matsuba sein... (obgleich es diese Varietät nicht gibt!?!)
> ...



Ich werde denn Händler noch mal fragen wie er ihn genannt hat!
Danke dir erst mal!


----------



## Lonicera (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hallo..
Könnte mir von den Profis hier bitte mal bei der Bestimmung ein wenig helfen.
Hab die zwei heut bekommen.
Der Graue hat aber gefächerte Flossen.

Ein sehr schöner


----------



## Henkkaas (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Huhu... 

Ich habe es nicht mehr ausgehalten und gestern bei Elite Koi in Langenfeld bei Düsseldorf zugeschlagen.

Ein Platinum und ein Ginrin Chagoi

Ich habe aus "altem geschenkten Bestand" einen orangenen "Wilden" Koi und zwei Ghost??

Seid gestern schwimmen Sie im Teich und sind richtig Glücklich. Der Cahagoi kam gestern Abend schon an meine Hand.


----------



## cpt.nemo (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Mein Geburtstagsgeschenk ist heute endlich eingezogen. Ich bin total häppy und sooo verliebt ihn.


----------



## cpt.nemo (29. Mai 2009)

*Begeisterung pur*

Hallo,
bisher habe ich die Beiträge und Artikel in Büchern bezüglich der Zutraulichkeit von Chagoi immer mit einem etwas skeptischen Auge betrachtet.
Jetzt glaube ich alles.
Vorgestern ist er bei mir eingezogen und heute hat er mir schon aus der Hand gefressen, meine Finger ins Maul genommen und sich streicheln lassen.
Und meine 3 kleinen scheuen Racker, die ich fast nie zu Gesicht bekommen habe schwammen ganz munter um ihn rum. Einer kam sogar bis zu meiner Hand.
Ich kann mein Glück kaum fassen.
Das war echt ein super Geburtstagsgeschenk.

Viele liebe Grüße an alle glücklichen Koibesitzer

Brigitte


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Begeisterung pur*

Ja,
da ist durchaus etwas dran. Die Geschichten über Chagoi sind nicht nur erfunden 

Taikan schreibt außerdem (kein Zitat): 
-Chagoi lassen ihren Besitzer (Futterautomat) nie aus den Augen wenn er/sie am Teich ist. (Kann ich bestätigen)
-Chagoi werden nicht Krank, wenn ja, dann gibt es ein echtes Problem im Teich.

Aber... das kann auch nerven, selbst beim Algen keschern ist er immer in der Nähe, man kann die Kescherstange kaum bewegen :crazy

Aber es ist soooooooooooooooooooo schön


----------



## cpt.nemo (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Begeisterung pur*

Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Immer neugierig, was man grade so macht. Und nach 2 Tagen hat er schon kapiert an welcher Ecke die Futterstelle ist. Und was noch besser ist: Er hats den anderen gleich weitererzählt.

Übrigens, wie gefällt er euch denn, mein Kleiner?

Grüße, Brigitte


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Begeisterung pur*

Sehr schön,
ich mag die Hellen lieber als die Schokos, wenn Schoko dann GinRin

Unser Fritz (ist aber ein Mädchen) hat meiner Maus gestern einen Bluterguß an der Hand gemacht  Ich hab mich kaputt gelacht


----------



## cpt.nemo (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Begeisterung pur*

Meiner heißt Charlie,
da ist es ja egal ob Mädchen oder Junge. Obwohl der Verkäufer hat gemeint er sähe nach einem Jungen aus.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Ich tippe auch auf einen Buben 

Ich hab das Thema auch mal in den Koi-Sammelthread geschubst


----------



## freimaurer (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

habe mal die neuen beim füttern gefilmt

http://classic.myvideo.de/watch/6501948/koi_wedel

gruss heiko


----------



## Butterbrot (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Das hier sind die einzigen Koi die mir nach dem Umzug geblieben sind. Sie sind alle zwischen 8 und 15 cm groß. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher was für Varietäten das sind. Könntet ihr mir helfen?

LG


----------



## michag (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hallo habe auch neue Jungs oder Mädels
2 Metallic ,1 Platin 1, ? blau weiss rot und einen großen gelben dort ist die Flosse eingerissen ???? er ist aber total munter


----------



## nico1985 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

meine zwei kleinen neuen


----------



## Henkkaas (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

So einen bekomme ich noch nächste Woche... dann ist aber erstmal Schluß!!!

Wird man süchtig sonst :crazy

oder bin ich schon????


----------



## wp-3d (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hallo, 

jetzt möchte ich hier auch einmal mitmotzen.

Habe seit einer Woche auch ein paar neue.

Bei der Bestimmung habe ich leider noch Probleme.


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Ach Werner,

die haben ja noch Eischale hinter den Ohren, äh, Kiemen - das sind Dottersäcke mit Augen.

Tolle Fotos


----------



## wp-3d (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ach Werner,
> 
> die haben ja noch Eischale hinter den Ohren, äh, Kiemen - das sind Dottersäcke mit Augen.
> 
> Tolle Fotos



na, dann melde ich mich später noch einmal.


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*



wp-3d schrieb:


> na, dann melde ich mich später noch einmal.



Na hoffentlich - obwohl ich finde, die Dottersäckchen haben eine eigene Dokumentation verdient...


----------



## undi (11. Juni 2009)

*Blau / Rot Koi ??*

Hi,

gestern bei meinem Koi Händler hab ich den hier gesehen und gleich mitgenommen, war nicht ganz billig, hat 50 Euro gekostet, aber ich finde er sieht echt cool aus.

Könnt ihr mir villeicht genaueres über ihn sagen, z.b. welcher Name er hat ?


----------



## Dodi (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Blau / Rot Koi ??*

Hallo Undi - : ein Vorname wäre echt nett, 
mach Dir doch eine Signatur mit Deinem Namen! 


Bei Deinem hübschen Koi handelt es sich um einen Shusui.

Viel Spaß mit dem Süßen!


----------



## undi (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Blau / Rot Koi ??*

Ok, hab ich gemacht, bin der Alex 

Meint ihr die 50 Euro warn ok für den Fisch ?
Wie würdet ihr ihn von der Qualität her sehen ?

Ist laut Verkäufer direkt aus Japan importiert.


----------



## nico1985 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Blau / Rot Koi ??*

Hi, mir persönlich gefällt er nicht so gut! aber das ist halt geschmacksache. 50 Euro finde ich viel zu teuer!!!! Wie groß ist er denn schon!?!?! 

gruß nico


----------



## robsig12 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Blau / Rot Koi ??*

Hallo Alex,

was willst Du von uns hören? Man kann auf den Bilder mal gerade sehen um welche Art es sich handelt. Wie gross ist der Koi, wie alt ist er?... 
Er sieht noch sehr klein aus, und niemand kann Dir sagen, wie er  wohl mit 3 Jahren aussieht. 
Ist es wichtig für Dich was er anderen wert wäre? Dir muss der Fisch doch gefallen.

Geh mal einfach davon aus, dass Du für 50 Euro bei einem "Händler" keinen Top Fisch bekommst, der viel Wert ist!


----------



## undi (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Blau / Rot Koi ??*

Hm, ich hab ihn nicht gemessen, aber ich denke so 15-20cm rum ist er groß.
1 Jahr alt

Natürlich find ihn cool, wollte ihn euch nur mal zeigen


----------



## nico1985 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Blau / Rot Koi ??*

JA vielleicht sieht man es ja auf dem Bildern nicht so gut! Musste ihn mal in eine blaue messwanne setzen und fotographiern! 
gruß nico


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hallöchen 

Ich mag diese Art von Shusui auch nicht so, aber ist halt Geschmackssache 
Ich steh eher auf die helleren Farben oder Hi Shusui.

50€ bei 20 cm sind aber durchaus OK (zumindest bei uns)

Wer ist der Züchter ? 


Ps.: Ich hab den Thread in den Koisammelthread geschubst


----------



## undi (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Wer ist der Züchter ?



Konishi Koi Farm in Japan.
Könnt ihr mir was über die sagen, irgendwelche Erfahrungen?


----------



## Jogibärle (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Blau / Rot Koi ??*



undi schrieb:


> Ok, hab ich gemacht, bin der Alex
> 
> Meint ihr die 50 Euro warn ok für den Fisch ?
> Wie würdet ihr ihn von der Qualität her sehen ?
> ...




Hallo,

ich habe für meine Koi in der Größe 100€ gezahlt. Geht dann gleich weiter mit 150€ usw.
Kommt immer drauf an woher der Fisch stammt und seine Qualität wie Wachstum, Farbe usw.
Die Koifarm wo du erwähnt hast sagt mir nix.

Mir persönlich hätte er zuviel Blau dran. Schau mal meiner an unter Bilder.


gruß


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Konishi hat eigentlich bei den koiKichi einen guten Namen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hallöchen 

nach Wochenlangen überlegen hab ich ihn nun doch genommen. 

 

Shiro Utsuri, 35 cm von Masaki

Im Moment sieht die Haut ein wenig gerötet aus, kommt vom Stress und sollte bald wieder verschwinden


----------



## golfbroetchen (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hi Uwe!

wieder ZUGESCHLAGEN?

Den hätt ich auch genommen.
Schönes Tier.


----------



## stettfish (14. Juni 2009)

*möchte meine neuen Famielienmitglieder vorstellen!!*

Mein koi-doc hat im Mai einen Shop eröffnet. super Lösung für mich gleich bei ihm einkaufen zu können. (Matthias Escher) im Koiparadies wird jedes Tier 
genau unter die Lupe od. besser unters Mikroskop genommen bevor es das Haus verlässt!! (http://www.koiparadies.ch/)
In den Doits-Karashugoi(38cm) hab ich mich bereits im I-net verliebt
und einen Ginrin Ki-Utsuri(36cm) wünschte ich mir schon länger
und den Shiro Utsuri(26cm) wählte ich vor allem wegen seinem hübschen Blick mit seinen DUNKLEN AUGEN!!!!
sind schon jetzt sehr zutraulich die Burschen und hab HELLE FREUDE an ihnen!!
  
meine zwei Blondies am Ap-check
sogar Ice findet gleich den Anschluss mit dem neuen Gelben Kollegen!! 
Ist doch echt süss!!??lol
 
später im Teich:
   
den Doits Karashugoi werd Ich Ga-ru-da nennen (Tibetisch="der legendäre Chef einer grossartigen Rasse!") und für die andern beiden find ich bestimmt auch noch das passende!!


----------



## Digicat (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte meine neuen Famielienmitglieder vorstellen!!*

Servus Tom

Herzlich Willkommen

Deine Teichanlage ..... ein Traum ... 

Und deine Koi .... machen darin bestimmt eine gute Figur 

Kleine Frage: Wie lange hast denn das Wasser schon drinnen ... Stichwort "Nitritpeak"


----------



## stettfish (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte meine neuen Famielienmitglieder vorstellen!!*

14Tage und vor 2Tagen auf meine 100kg Siporax 10kg gespritzte gegeben. (aus dem Eierkocher... kann das Ding nicht genau beim Namen nennen!)
hab ich von meinem Doc gekriegt. die züchten sie in so nem eben Eierkocher hoch!
bakterien brauchen Nitrit zum sich richtig aufbauen und diese 3kleinen Kerle in 65'000litern werden eher zu wenig abgeben...  Pflanzen sind auch relativ viele da. für einen Koi-teich zumindest. 
und werd das ganze ganz genau im Auge behalten!!!


----------



## stettfish (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte meine neuen Famielienmitglieder vorstellen!!*

ups: SORRY auf 100liter= 10liter gespritzte!!!!
nicht Kg natürlich!!

meine restliche Teich-Truppe kriegt erst noch den Gesundheits-check bevor sie raus dürfen!!
Blue 27cm
 
chime 26cm
 
Dawa 27cm
 
Dorje 22cm
 
Yügiell 36cm
 
und Goja 28cm


----------



## rainthanner (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte meine neuen Famielienmitglieder vorstellen!!*

Hallo, 

viel Spaß mit den Drei. 
Bin mal gespannt, wie sich der senffarbene Doits-Karashi entwickelt. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## stettfish (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: möchte meine neuen Famielienmitglieder vorstellen!!*

Besten Dank Reiner!!

wiso ausgerechnet er?? hast du eine Ahnung od. Vermutung!!
od. kann es evtl. sein dass sich in deinem Teich eine solche viel grössere Schönheit bewegt?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hallo,
sehr Hübsche Babys  Brauchen aber echt noch ein paar Gramm auf die Rippen

Ps: Ich habe das Thema mal zu dem Sammelthread gepackt


----------



## stettfish (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

aaah tip top!! alle unsere Burschen im Packet
dein Shiro-U ist ein Prachtstück Uwe!! 
finde die Färbung extrem schön!!!!
Der hätte mich auch nicht in Ruhe gelassen, bis zum Mitnehmen!!

Frage: wiviel sinds bei Dir mittlerweile geworden?? Kois?

Gruss:Tom


----------



## Mercedesfreund (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

33?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Nee,
28, aber davon gehen noch einige dieses Jahr


----------



## cpt.nemo (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hallo,
sie sind zwar nicht wirklich neu, aber seit der Chagoi eingezogen ist krieg ich sie endlich mal vor die Linse.
Nur der Kohaku ist noch etwas kamerascheu.
Der Showa ist mein absoluter Liebling. Hab mich letztes Jahr sofort in ihn verliebt.

Grüße, Brigitte


----------



## stettfish (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

sind hübsch!!
wie gross sind sie denn??


----------



## cpt.nemo (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Puh, schwer zu sagen.
Der Showa dürfte ca. 20 cm haben; evtl. etwas mehr. Die anderen beiden sind etwas kleiner.
Müssen noch groß und stark werden.


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zeigt mal Eure Koi*

So hier meine 2 Kois ein paar haben sie vielleicht schon in einem anderen Thread gesehen. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht auch noch sagen um welche Kois es sich handelt?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Rechts sollte ein Beni Kikoruyu sein, der Linke viellelicht eine Sanke


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Danke, für die Antwort. Sobald ich im Forum unterwegs bin guck ich mir immer die ganze  Zeit diesen Thread hier an, da es mich wirklich interessiert was für schöne Fische ihr so besitzt.


----------



## wp-3d (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hallo,

nun haben wir uns nach neun Jahren auch mal wieder ein paar kleine bunte Karpfen besorgt.


----------



## nico1985 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

sehr schöne koi hast du dir angeschaft den von oben wollte ich mir auch anschaffen war mir aber schon als mini zu teuer!

gruß nico


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

[OT]

Mensch Nico,
den Oshiba gibts doch in Laatzen fürn Appel und nen Ei. Allerdings ist der über 70cm 

[/OT]


----------



## nico1985 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*


ja ja ich habe ihn in 15 cm gesehen direkt aus japan für 75€ , in der größe den du meinst ist der dann wohl im vier stelligen bereich. Man kann ja auch nicht jeden haben!
gruß nico


----------



## wp-3d (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*



nico1985 schrieb:


> ja ja ich habe ihn in 15 cm gesehen direkt aus japan für 75€ , in der größe den du meinst ist der dann wohl im vier stelligen bereich. Man kann ja auch nicht jeden haben!
> gruß nico






wenn Ihr den kleinen oben links meint, der ist mit ca.13 cm der kleinste die anderen sind alle etwas größer bis 20 cm.

Wenn ich sehe 75 Euro für 15 cm, so habe ich jeden mit 49 Euro wohl nicht zu viel bezahlt.

Sind ja auch aus Japan, nur was das für Sorten sind , das kann ich mir einfach nicht merken, "Hauptsache" sie sind bunt.


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Also die zwei etwas kleineren sind Ghost Koi Butterflys oder? Wollt hier dann mal meine Fische zeigen die ich auch 2009 gekauft habe und fragen was der etwas größere für ein Koi ist.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Nee,
der obere ist ein Oshiba, dann ein Kujaku und ein Beni Kikoruyu, sowie ein Goshiki und ein Kohaku


----------



## nico1985 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hi, ja den wir da meinen der ist echt nicht schlecht! Ich weiß jetzt leider auch nicht mehr wie der heißt aber er ist genau wie der Chagoi,also "soll schon sehr klein sehr zutraulig sein" """aber soll"""nicht muss. 
gruß nico


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Habt ihr bei meinen Beitrag die Bilder von den Fischen gesehen? Weil bei mir fehlen die irgendwie


----------



## nico1985 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

nein, bilder her!!!!:crazy
 gruß nico


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*


----------



## nico1985 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Der dunkle sieht ja von ganz nahen aus wie eine Fliege!

gruß nico


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Er ist halt noch klein und die Farbe tut sich ja vllt. noch ein wenig verändern und größer wird er ja auch. Aber könnt ihr mir sagen um welche Koi art es sich handelt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*



Koiliebhaber1995 schrieb:


> Aber könnt ihr mir sagen um welche Koi art es sich handelt


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

schade


----------



## Butterbrot (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Okay dann stelle ich die frage noch mal, nachdem ich übergangen wrde, könnt ihr mir sagen was das für koi sind?

LG


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Du wurdest nicht übergangen,
aber eine Bestimmung deiner Koi ist nicht so ganz einfach 

Nur auf Bild 2 kann man einen Kohaku erkennen, sonst sind sie im Moment einfach nur Bunt  
Geb ihnen Zeit sich zu entwickeln, Potential sehe ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Dodi (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

 "Butterbrot" - wat für'n komischer Name. 

Der erste könnte ein Sanke sein.

Als Bestimmungshilfe hier mal ein Link - da wirst Du sehen, wie schwierig es ist,
Koi zuzuordnen, wenn sie nicht eindeutig in das Farbmuster passen.


----------



## Butterbrot (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Naja also zu dem kohaku.
Das ist gar keiner, das ist scheinbar ein sanke, da er nun auch schwarze Flecken bekommen hat.


(was uist denn an Butterbrot komisch??)


----------



## ebbi (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

hallo zusammen,

ich möchten euch meinen kleinen neuzugang vorstellen
ein shusui ca.12cm.

 

den mußte ich einfach haben.3

a gruß aus unterfrankn ge

ebbi


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Niedlich :smoki
Hat eine gute Anlage, aber bei 12 cm kann sich da noch viel ändern.


----------



## ebbi (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

morgen uwe,

er hat ja zeit zum wachsen bis zur nächsten teichvergrößerrung in 2-3 jahren.

die zeichnung ist echt super, speziell am kopf.

a gruß aus unterfrankn ge

ebbi


----------



## sister_in_act (6. Juli 2009)

*2 Neue-welche Varietät?*

hallo alle

nachdem ich nun fast alle goldis , shubunkins und deren nachkommen in gute hände abgeben konnte habe ich mir noch 2 kleine koi geschenkt

vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen welche Varietät sie sind?

      

es geht um die beiden kleinen im ersten bild.  bild 2 mitte und  bild 3 vordergrund.

liebe grüße 
ulla


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hallo Ulla,
ich schieß mal ins Blaue

Showa und Sanke/Showa, beide Doitsu. Aber auch hier mit viel Fanasie 



Ps.: Ich hab den Fred mal in den Neuheitenthread geschubst


----------



## Koiahoi (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hier meine 3, wohl nicht die welt aber uns haben sie gefallen. Kann mir jemand sagen welche Varietäten das wohl sind ?? Kommen von einem Hobbyzüchter bei uns in der Nähe. Haben natürlich kein Vermögen gekostet.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*



Koiahoi schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen welche Varietäten das wohl sind ??


----------



## Aristocat (12. Juli 2009)

*Wie heissen Wir?*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!
Könntet Ihr mir bitte sagen, wie diese beiden Koi heissen!?
Ich habe noch blaue und brozefarbene Tiere, vielleicht reicht ja die Beschreibung um die Art zu benennen?
Danke und LG
Andrea
P.S. Ich meine den hellen im 1. Bild und den mittleren im 2. Bild, da ist sogar einer der bronzefarbenen zu sehen!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hallo,
leider auch hier ein


----------



## scholzi (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

....hab auch einen den ich nicht zuordnen kann....
Medium 5146 anzeigenMedium 5150 anzeigenbefindet sich wohl grad in der Farbumwandlung


----------



## Aristocat (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Und wieso?
Das ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage lieber Uwe!


----------



## Christine (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hi Aristocat,

Uwe hat ganz klar "gesagt", dass er Deine Fischchen leider keiner bestimmten Varietät zuordnen kann.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Danke Elschen,
das meine ich damit 

Googelt mal nach "Grotten" oder hier im Forum gibt es dazu auch einiges zu lesen. Obwohl der Begriff nicht Abwertend zu verstehen ist 

@Robert: So wie es Ausschaut ist deiner bald Weiß 


Aber Schönheit liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters  Hauptsache sie gefallen einem.


----------



## Aristocat (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Guten Hallo Uwe!

oopsoops Tschuldigung!!!
Ich hab Dich falsch verstanden! Ich dachte Du beziehst Dich auf den Mischmasch an Fischen!
Der/Die Helle hatte ursprünglich mal ein oranges Hinterteil und der bunte war, als ihn gefunden habe schrecklich verkrümmt. Im Prinzip ist mir wurscht welcher Kategorie sie angehören! Sie sind lieb und nach der kurzen Zeit schon ungeheuer zutraulich! Das zählt für mich!
Trotzdem Danke und LG
Andrea


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Musst dich nicht entschuldigen  Hab mich mal wieder falsch ausgedrückt


----------



## scholzi (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

 Leute


Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> @Robert: So wie es Ausschaut ist deiner bald Weiß
> Aber Schönheit liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters  Hauptsache sie gefallen einem.


Im Gegenteil.....der bekommt immer mehr Farbe
Aber ein Weißen hab ich auch noch
Medium 5149 anzeigen


----------



## scholzi (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

 Leute.....
hab mal noch ne Frage zu diesem Koi....
Medium 5460 anzeigenDer Rücken schimmert blau und geht ab Bauch ins weiß über!
Bleibt das blau? Wird das weiß? oder sogar Schwarz?
Ich hab im Netz nicht wirklich was gefunden....zu welcher Sorte soll der überhaupt gehören???In Richtung Doitsu Tancho Sanke


----------



## Henkkaas (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hallo zusammen,

war am Freitag bei meinem Koihändler und wollte eigentlich nur meine Pumpe abholen.  (Habe jetzt doch den Skimmer separat über eine Pumpe laufen)

Das Ergebnis seht Ihr hier


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Oh,
ein GinRin Kohaku  Leider einen halben Meter zu klein  Aber sehr schön


----------



## Henkkaas (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Ja aber 2m wären echt zu groß gewesen

nachdem ich ja das pech mit dem HiUtsuri vob privat hatte braucht ich wieder Rot im Teich!!!

Und so wie der frisst wächst er sicher schnell


----------



## Henkkaas (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hallo zusammen,

gestern waren wir bei meinem Koihändler auf einem kleinen Koi-Seminar. 
Wir waren etwas früher da und haben uns natürlich wieder die schönen Koi angeschaut.

Da in dem Becken der 25-30cm Koi nichts mehr für mich drin war (habe ja den letzten schönen am freitag letzter Woche gekauft) wolllte ich eigentlich nichts kaufen. 
Als meine Frau dann eine schönen Tancho in dem Becken mit den 45-55cm Kois sah wollte Sie diesen haben.  (Der Kohaku letzte Woche war aber zu teuer und nicht in unserem Budget):crazy

Tancho war aber leider wirklich nicht unser Budget aber wunderschön.

Dann entdeckte ich aber einen Showa der mir gut gefallen hat. Und ich hoffe das er sich noch vom Schwarzanteil (SUMI??) weiter entwickelt:beeten

Aber seht selber.

Showa, 45cm, 3 jahre weiblich / Züchter ISA  Name ( lt. meiner Frau MAJA)

Maja aber bitte mit "Y"  weil "J" ja doof ist :crazy


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Wenn sich das Sumi weiter entwickelt, wäre der Showa genau mein Fall


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Servus

Sorry, wenn ich da nicht mit "meinen" und auch noch ein bisserl OT bin 

Aber ich hätte gerne gewußt ......

 

wie der heißt 

Aufgenommen im Mai 2006 im Tiergarten Schönbrunn.

Danke


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Ein ganz schlechter Hi Utsuri Helmut und sein Name ist Gustav


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Danke Uwe


----------



## newbee (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*



 So hier nun mal meine neuen Bewohner
Wollte Sie Euch ja nicht vorenthalten

Kann jemand die 4 für mich bestimmen


----------



## Dodi (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Moin Hans,

Foto 2, oben links: Kohaku
links darunter: Sanke
rechts daneben: Orange Ogon
ganz rechts: ?


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Kann vielleicht ein Bekko sein


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Nee,
mit ganz viel Fanasie ein Goromo


----------



## newbee (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Danke Dodi, Koiliebhaber und Koi-Uwe
auf jedenfall ich finde sie schön und das ist die Hauptsache

der Kohaku ist mit seinen 60cm der echte Blickfang im Teich die anderen 3 sind alle so um 45 - 50 cm.

@Koiliebhaber glaube nicht das es ein Bekko ist er ist dreifarbig hat noch etwas rot darin


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Heute ists passiert...

seit 1 Jahr geh ich dran vorbei an den
2 einzigen Kois in unserem kleinsten
Zoogeschäft vor Ort. Heute hab ich
die zwei armen 2 Kubikmeter Becken
Bewohner mitgenommen.

Sind natürlich keine Japaner, aber
Sie sind schön und genießen Ihre
neue "Freiheit", soviel kann man nach
der freudigen Begrüßung durch die
anderen schon sagen 

Kann man die einer Varietät zuordnen?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Sehen Nett aus 

Aber ein richtige Zuordnung fällt mir gerade schwer 



Klasse das du sie befreit hast toll


----------



## Dodi (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hi Andy,

schöne Fische! 
Der rot-weiße ist m.M.n. ein Ginrin-Kohaku - der andere geht in
die Richtung "Ghost", mit ein wenig Fantasie.


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

danke Uwe, danke Dodi,

Hauptsache sie fühlen sich wohl
und gefuttert haben sie auch gleich.
Ab sofort heißen Sie Luna und Luis 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Servus Andy

Freue mich das du Ihnen ein neues Leben geschenkt hast 

Luna & Luis sind Bildhübsch, da hätte ich auch nicht wiederstehen können


----------



## robsig12 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hi Andy,

schöne Koi, ob Japan oder Euro ist doch egal. 

Hauptsache Dir gefallen die Fische. 

Kann man nur hoffen, dass der Händler nicht wieder 2 Koi einkauft, und diese wieder ein Jahr warten müssen


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*



> Kann man nur hoffen, dass der Händler nicht wieder 2 Koi einkauft, und diese wieder ein Jahr warten müssen



Hallo Robert,

er hats mir versprochen, daß er keine mehr ins
Sortiment nimmt, weil Ihm dafür der Kundenstamm
fehlt.

Hallo Helmut,

bei Deinem neuen tollen Koiteich kannst Du bestimmt
andere Oschis vertragen. Die 2 sind ja noch so klein 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Olli.P (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hi Leut's,

heute war es soweit:

Meine Frau hat ihren Lohn für die Teichvergrößerung eingefordert...... 

Und so sieht er aus.......

1.
   

2.
     

Und da ich ja nich soo gut in Auswärts bin, wär dann noch die Frage offen wie die beiden genannt werden......

Obwohl 2 eigentlich mit der schwarzen Augenmaske der Japanische Zorro sein könnte......


----------



## Dodi (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hi Olli!

Tolle Fische! 

Der erste: k.A., evtl. Showa, wenn er schwarz-rot-weiß ist?
der zweite: Beni Kikokuryu

Bei beiden ist gut zu sehen, dass sich wohl noch viel schwarz entwickeln wird.


----------



## Olli.P (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hi Dodi,

jepp, der Dealer meinte auch das 1 ein Showa werden könnte. 

Der hatte zwar noch einen in groß in dem Becken ( ca. 35cm), aber 120,-€ wollte meine Madame mir dann auch nicht für einen Koi aus der Tasche ziehen...... :smoki

Sollen übrigens beides Japankoi sein...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Kleiner Einwurf

Der erste wird ein Beni vielleicht sogar ein Doitsu Kujaku, der zweite ist eindeutig ein Kujaku


----------



## Olli.P (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hi,

na, dann füttern wir mal normal weiter und harren der Dinge/Farben die da kommen.... 

Jedenfalls hat sich meine Madame da m.M.n. zwei schöne Tiere ausgesucht


----------



## Butterbrot (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Tja, ich melde mich jetzt mal wegen einer traurigen Nachricht mein goldener Koi ist am späten abend als ich nicht zuhause war verstorben. Hier sind noch ein paar bilder im "Foto-Aquarium".


----------



## Vera44 (10. Aug. 2009)

*Max der Neue*

Hallo!
Heute stelle ich Euch meinen neuen vor. Es ist hoffentlich ein ER für meine Butterflydame. Größe 42 cm, Alter habe ich vergessen zu fragen.


----------



## ouzo (10. Aug. 2009)

*Darf ich vorstellen...unsere Koi*

Hallo liebe Forenfreunde,

Bilder sagen mehr als Worte 

da ich heute etwas  Zeit habe, stelle ich euch mal den Grund unseres Umbaues vor:

Hanni
 

Hannibal
 


Bärbel
 

Campari
 

Jumper
 

Karashi
 

Lütt Matten
 

Madonna
 

Prada
 

Seal
 

Sushi
 

und noch mal alle
 

 

 

 

 

Alle wie sie da sind, heiß geliebt


----------



## Dodi (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Darf ich vorstellen...unsere Koi*

Hallo Astrid, hallo Bernd,

schöne Koi habt Ihr! 

Eure Namenswahl ist ja teilweise niedlich, z. B. Prada u. Madonna...
Viel Spaß mit den Hübschen.


----------



## Dodi (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Max der Neue*

Hallo Vera,

schönes Tier! 
Evtl. kommt noch das schwarze am Rücken durch, was jetzt schon durchschimmert.

Viel Spaß mit dem Koi und ich drück Dir die Daumen, das er der erhoffte "ER" ist.


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Darf ich vorstellen...unsere Koi*

Hi,

ich hab ja keine Ahnung, aber ich finde die Fische auch hübsch.

Aber den einen Sushi zu nennen, find ich schon hart. Hoffentlich wird er nicht paranoid dadurch.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Darf ich vorstellen...unsere Koi*

Aber echt ein gute Qualität 

Glückwunsch

Und schön drauf aufpassen.

Ich habe das Thema an die Neuvorstellungen gehängt, OK ?

Ps.: Mir hats ja Bärbel angetan


----------



## ouzo (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hallo Dodi, Christine und Uwe,

freut mich,das euch unsere Jungs und Mädels gefallen.

Unsere 32 Koi müssen Namen haben, da weder Bernd noch ich uns die Varietäten merken können 
Sushi war eine Idee meiner Tochter (ich wollte immer ein Minischwein mit Namen Kotlett)......

Bärbel gehört Bernd und ist sein Liebling ( abgekupfert von OTTO).
 Dann hätten wir noch OBI-Wan (bei OBI gekauft) und so können wir unsere Koi auseinander halten,wenn wir über sie reden  

P.S.: Danke fürs umhängen Uwe


----------



## Vera44 (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Max der Neue*

Danke Dodi!

Ich hatte wahnsinniges Glück. Jemand der viel zu viele wunderschöne Kois bis 80 cm hatte mußte drastisch reduzieren. Und das bei 2 großen Teichen. So kam ich günstig zu unserem Max.


----------



## Olli.P (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Max der Neue*

Hi Vera,

schöner Koi. 

Und nu schieb ich das ganze mal in den Koithread.......


----------



## CoolNiro (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hallo zusammen,

bin ganz stolz, hab heute meinen ersten echten
Japaner erstanden. Ein Ochiba, ist zwar noch
ganz klein (20cm), aber schon sehr schön 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## robsig12 (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hi Andi,

jetzt hat Dich das Koifieber auch erwischt.

War mir klar, als Du die ersten zwei gekauft hast, dass es nicht die letzten waren. 
Bei mir war der Anfang, ich habe ein paar geschenkt bekommen, und seit dem auch im Koifieber.


----------



## CoolNiro (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hallo Robert,

man kann sich der Faszination dieser
schönen Tiere auch nur schwer entziehn 

Vor den anderen 2 hab ich ja auch 6 Stück
geschenkt bekommen oder besser gesagt
in Not aufgenommen....tja, und jetzt ist
einer von den Hi Utsuri schon reserviert.
Da konnt ich mich gestern noch nicht
entscheiden welcher es sein soll :crazy



Gruß
Andy


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Servus Andy

Die Hi Utsuri faszinieren mich total 

Also wenns bei mir soweit ist, gehört sicher einer mir.
Aber auch die Kohaku (ein bisserl runter scrollen in dem Link) gefallen mir sehr gut .
Natürlich beide nicht in diesem Preissegment ....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hi Helmut 
leider spiegeln die Fotos nicht die Wirklichkeit wieder, oft sehen gerade die Hi Utsuris in Natura nicht mehr so toll aus


----------



## CoolNiro (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hallo Helmut, hallo Uwe,

die ca. 50 Hi Utsuris die ich vorgestern gesehn hab
sahen super aus....hechel 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Servus Andy, Servus Uwe

[OT]Sabber, sabber .... [/OT]


----------



## Christine (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

[OT]Ihr werdet alt - solche Unterhaltungen habt ihr früher nicht über Fische sondern über "Häschen" geführt...[/OT]


----------



## CoolNiro (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Nicht alt, sondern erfahrener...Fische reden nix 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

[OT]Ja Elschen,

ältere Herren reifen 
ältere Damen ....... :schizo

:sorry Aber das war eine Elfer-Auflage [/OT]

Und nun wieder zurück an die Koi  sonst können wir da auch noch die OT`s verschieben


----------



## Zuckerpuppe1989 (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Hi wollte an der Stelle auch mal meine neuen Kois zeigen.
Und einer der schon ne Weile alleine im Teich is auch.

Vt weiß ja einer eine Art, zu den man die zählen kann!
Sind nicht solche Schönheiten, wie die anderen Fische die hier gezeigt werden, ABER:

Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters!

und ich finde sie echt hübsch!

1.




2.
 

 

3.


 

4.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Jan. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) Unsere neuen Koi 2009*

Thema geschlossen, hier geht es weiter mit 2010

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25418


----------

